# Lab pup



## debak (Feb 23, 2009)

Hey everyone,
I am a new member and this is my first post. I have enjoyed reading all the posts on this forum. lots of good info! 
I recently found out that my 9 year old lab has pancreatic cancer and probably wont be around for much longer. Now i am faced with the task of finding a knew recruit.
I have 2 questions. Anyone dealt with goodgoing kennels out of Baldwin Wi, and does anyone know of any good lab breeders withing 5 hours or so of milwaukee wi?

thanks 
Tony


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

debak said:


> Hey everyone,
> I am a new member and this is my first post. I have enjoyed reading all the posts on this forum. lots of good info!
> I recently found out that my 9 year old lab has pancreatic cancer and probably wont be around for much longer. Now i am faced with the task of finding a knew recruit.
> I have 2 questions. Anyone dealt with goodgoing kennels out of Baldwin Wi, and does anyone know of any good lab breeders withing 5 hours or so of milwaukee wi?
> ...


Tony,

Good day. I'm originally from about 2 hrs north of you. Call Steve Lubner. If he doesn't have any pups, he'll know where to find them. He has lots of contacts in the Sheboygan area and further south.

Lubner's Pet Care and Training Center, LLC
Steve and Sara Lubner, Owners
3310 Mud Creek Road
Reedsville, WI 54230
(920) 772-4076

Good luck.

Mike Taddy


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Tony,

Welcome amd sorry to hear about your 9 year old. I have one about the same age and dread the fatal news. Tommorro ( when I have more time) I'll post some links where to look for new pups.

Try if you have time to post what your looking for in a pup and what your plans are for your next pup, that will help in your search and with directing you in the right direction.

Wisc. can be a hot bed for retriever folk's during the right time of the year spring and summer so let us know what your looking for....

Todd


----------



## AdamG (Feb 24, 2009)

Hello, Sorry to hear about your 9 year old. It is a rough thing to go through. With buying a new puppy. Blood line is important but every puppy can/will be different in a litter. One might be a wall flower and another one might be borderline aggressive. You really don't want either because they can give you problems down the road. If you look online (under "puppy testing") you will find the Volhard P.A.T. (or Puppy Aptitude Test) Do this test with the puppies in the litter. Also, some breeders do this test themselves to get a sense of what puppies are what. So ask. If they have been testing, ask for the results but before you take a puppy home, test it yourself!!! I have found this test to be very reliable as far as indicating what kind of dog it will be. Also, it is better to do this test on several or all of the puppies before you or any of your family members fall in love with a puppy. I have seen peoples tests misjudged because they wanted the wall flower to do well (and score 3's)


----------



## Fosse (Jan 5, 2007)

AdamG said:


> One might be a wall flower and another one might be borderline aggressive. You really don't want either because they can give you problems down the road.


Training the pup from before or the moment you take it home is what makes it what it will be later. Correct socialization will be the main contributor to a "wall flower" or an "borderline aggressive" dog. Either one could be the next FC or AFC. I do not agree with the generalization that they *COULD* give you problems down the road. Any dog *COULD* give you problems down the road.



AdamG said:


> If you look online (under "puppy testing") you will find the Volhard P.A.T. (or Puppy Aptitude Test) Do this test with the puppies in the litter.


:bs:
Bottom line pick your pedigree to be from proven parentage and close your eyes and point at a pup. Testing a pup when all it knows is a small factor a life does not prove anything. Socialize your dogs how you want them to grow. Set your standards how you want from the beginning and do not falter from them.


----------



## Fosse (Jan 5, 2007)

Also,

Listen to the breeder. They spend allot of time with the litter and can give you insight on each dogs juvenile mannerisms. This could help you with your decision. Spending a few hours "testing" does nothing but show you how that pup is at that moment and could be completely different in the long run.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Fosse said:


> Also,
> 
> Listen to the breeder. They spend allot of time with the litter and can give you insight on each dogs juvenile mannerisms. This could help you with your decision. Spending a few hours "testing" does nothing but show you how that pup is at that moment and could be completely different in the long run.


Especially at 7 weeks old. A dog could completely change the moment leaving their birthing home because it's a new experience.


----------



## debak (Feb 23, 2009)

Hey guys thanks for the help and support!

As for what I'm looking for its pretty general I guess. Black male, standard size, I hunt from september through december for doves, ducks,geese,pheasants and grouse. I take a 2 weak trip to nodak every year and thats where i shoot most of my birds. I definately don't want a super high strung derby dog, but one that has the drive to get the job done, always walking that fine line when it comes to drive. I don't plan on running hunt tests or anything at this time but have tossed around the idea of attending an hrc club meeting just to check it out.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

debak said:


> Hey guys thanks for the help and support!
> 
> As for what I'm looking for its pretty general I guess. Black male, standard size, I hunt from september through december for doves, ducks,geese,pheasants and grouse. I take a 2 weak trip to nodak every year and thats where i shoot most of my birds. I definately don't want a super high strung derby dog, but one that has the drive to get the job done, always walking that fine line when it comes to drive. I don't plan on running hunt tests or anything at this time but have tossed around the idea of attending an hrc club meeting just to check it out.


Good for you, you may not intend on running your dog in a test at this point but you may in the future, the best thing you can do for your new pup is join a retriever club. It will get you around some experienced dog people, and you will have a group to train with. We have some people in our club that run tests, some that don't. Most are hunters but we even have a few that don't hunt but want to train there dogs. Plus you'll most likely make some good friends in the process.

Here are a couple of links that have nice litters advertised on a daily basis, have clearences and come from proven parents. Don't feel like you need to go to a "Breeder " to get a good dog. I feel more GOOD dogs come from independent hobby breeders that test or trial there dogs and do alot of research when determining wich cross will work best for there female.

http://working-retriever.com/home.html

http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums ... y.php?f=31


----------



## debak (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks again, you've been a lot of help.


----------



## DuckBuster (Mar 18, 2003)

Don't go to good-going kennels!!! My first lab was out of that kennel, and while he was an decent dog, he had health issues (epilepsy). When I addressed it with them, I expected them to not use the same pairing again in order to better the breed and not have this problem again. I was mistaken. The same pairing came up the following year. I would never recommend them after that. I'm sure there are plenty of other decent kennels around, but I would never buy another dog from them...

Good Luck!


----------



## debak (Feb 23, 2009)

Duckbuster
Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## speckline (Dec 13, 2008)

The two links Browndog presented are excellant starting points. You can gleen who's who in the lab world and many have web sites to look at. They usually have locations posted, so youi can keep closer to home.
There are MANY really good litters that come out of Wisconsin AND if your patient, you can find a great deal on great looking pedigrees.
I got my last two BLMs from postings on these web sites and I couldn't be happier with them. 
Best of luck in your search!!!!! :beer:


----------



## hemihunter (Mar 9, 2009)

http://lockednloadedlabs.com/site/
Just got a black lab from the breeder this Christmas and she is doing great. I know he has a litter that should be do soon. Good luck


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

I would take a serious look at this litter. Should be amazing pups for the price. I think they are going to be going for $500 which is dirty cheap for the lines.

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=64863


----------

